# Favorite Violin Concerto Recordings



## jjfan

What are your favorite recordings of the following Violin Concertos?

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor
Bruch Violin Concerto No.1
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Brahms Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Mozart Violin Concertos
Bach Violin Concertos
Paganini Violin Concerto No.1
Shostakovich Violin Concerto No.1

Thanks!
mafan


----------



## World Violist

Mendelssohn: Heifetz
Bruch: Menuhin
Beethoven: I don't really listen to that one much
Brahms: Menuhin
Tchaikovsky: Heifetz
Mozart: Too many of them
Bach: Too few of them
Paganini: Not familiar with it
Shostakovich: Don't know it, Oistrakh's a classic though.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky, same as World Violist. I also like (although technically not a violin concerto) the Brahms Double Concerto conducted by Daniel Barenboim with Itzhak Perlman and Yo-Yo Ma (Chicago Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## opus67

Paganini: It's between Accardo/Dutoit, Perlman/Foster. I'd like to listen to the Perlman a few more times, though.


----------



## Marine2006

I like Bach's violin concertos -BWV 1041,1042, 1043 and Mozart's violin concertos K.211,216,218, 219.


----------



## Kevin Acker

BuddhaBandit said:


> Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky, same as World Violist. I also like (although technically not a violin concerto) the Brahms Double Concerto conducted by Daniel Barenboim with Itzhak Perlman and Yo-Yo Ma (Chicago Symphony Orchestra).


Agreed, that's a great performance - one of my faves.


----------



## shsherm

Heifitz performing the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto With Reiner and the Chicago Symphony was one of the first LPs I bought and is still one of the best.


----------



## Gustav

my favourite is Lalo's "Symphonie Espagnole"


----------



## confuoco

I consider David Oistrakh the best performer of Brahms Violin Concerto...one step before others. And I like Mendelssohn with Milstein.


----------



## DonDiego256

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor: Chee-Yun
Bruch Violin Concerto No.1: Itzhak Perlman (with Previn)
Beethoven Violin Concerto: Francescatti
Brahms Violin Concerto: Heifetz
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto: Mutter (live with Karajan)
Mozart Violin Concertos: Mutter
Bach Violin Concertos: Menuhin
Paganini Violin Concerto No.1: Francescatti (with Ormandy)
Shostakovich Violin Concerto No.1: tough call - Oistrakh or Mullova, probably Mullova. Though Salerno-Sonenberg is impressive too.


----------



## Cyclops

I have the Beethoven with Zetmar and Bruggen,brilliant.
I have the Tchaikovsky but its just a cheap and cheerful one,part of the Classical Collection when I used to buy the part work each fortnight.(same with Mendelssohn)


----------



## Moldyoldie

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor - Kennedy/Tate/ECO

Bruch Violin Concerto No.1 - (paired with above)

Beethoven Violin Concerto - Perlman/Giulini/Philh.

Brahms Violin Concerto - Heifetz/Reiner/CSO

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto - Repin/Gergiev/KOSP

Mozart Violin Concertos - Kremer/Harnoncourt/VPO, Mutter/Muti/Philh.

Bach Violin Concertos - Wallfisch/O. of Age of Enlightenment

Paganini Violin Concerto No.1 - Mullova/Marriner/ASMF

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No.1 - This is the toughest of the bunch, but I like Mordkovitch/Järvi, Repin/Nagano, Vengerev/Rostropovich, and Mullova/Previn over the Oistrakh/Mitropoulis.


----------



## Cyclops

Oh I also have Elgar's with Kennedy/Davies on EMI from the 1980s.


----------



## jhansen_violin

Hilary Hahn:
Paganini No. 1
Brahms
Bach Concertos

Oistrahk
Shostakovich (NY Philharmonic Orch)
Mendelssohn

Young Mutter/Karajan
Beethoven

Perlman/Haitink
Bruch No. 1

Vadim Repin/Menuhin
Mozart 2 3 and 5


----------



## Vivace

I like Joshua Bell's Tchaikovsky with the Berlin Philharmonic. I hasten to add that I'm not a violinist (unfortunately)


----------



## Nix

Hahn for Bach and Brahms (and Sibelius!). Vadim Repin for Beethoven. Perlman for Mendelssohn.


----------



## Webernite

Menuhin and Grumiaux are very good. I won't go into specific recordings.


----------



## jurianbai

jjfan said:


> What are your favorite recordings of the following Violin Concertos?
> 
> Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor - *Helena Spitkova*
> Bruch Violin Concerto No.1 - *Chloe Hanslip*
> Beethoven Violin Concerto - *Janine Jansen*
> Brahms Violin Concerto - *Julia Fischer*
> Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto - *Sarah Chang*
> Mozart Violin Concertos - *Pinchas ZUkerman*
> Bach Violin Concertos - *Julia Fischer*
> Paganini Violin Concerto No.1 - *Hillary Hahn and Salvadore Accardo*
> Shostakovich Violin Concerto No.1 - *Leila Josewicz*
> 
> Thanks!
> mafan


I favorite them because they are my ONLY recording , except Tchaikovsky's and Paganini's. More new generation rather than the Menuhin's era of recording . And don't blame for a list full of ladies, they record a looooot on the market.

The other CD I really favorite it because of the Violin Combo on 1 disc, are:

*Maxim Vengerov Lalo's Sym. Esp + Saint Saens VC no.3 + Tzigane on 1 CD.*
*Julia Fischer - Khachaturian, Prokofiev, Glazunov VC on 1 CD*

I also love less performed VC by: Joseph Joachim's, Dohnanyi, Arensky, Jeno Hubay, Wieniewski, E.Ysaye's etc.. With Sibelius' is my personal very favorite.


----------



## Vaneyes

For something newish, I encourage those who have not heard it, to hear Gubaidulina's In Tempus Praesens. Perhaps the greatest Violin Concerto since Shostakovich.


----------



## Conor71

Mendelssohn: Heifetz
Bruch: Heifetz
Beethoven: Perlman
Brahms: Oistrahk
Tchaikovsky: Chung
Sibelius: Chung
Mozart: Perlman
Bach: Standage
Paganini: -
Shostakovich: Mullova


----------



## Guest

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor *Heifetz*
Bruch Violin Concerto No.1 *Oistrakh or Menuhin*
Beethoven Violin Concerto *Heifetz, or Suk, or Schneiderhan*
Brahms Violin Concerto *Heifetz or Oistrakh*
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto *Heifetz*
Mozart Violin Concertos *Carmignola*
Bach Violin Concertos *Manze or Standage*
Paganini Violin Concerto No.1 *Haven't heard it*
Shostakovich Violin Concerto No.1 *Oistrakh*

Don't forget Elgar's Violin Concerto - Menuhin performing. It is a mono recording, but still nice.


----------



## Op.123

Mendelssohn op.64: Heifetz/Münch
Bruch op.26: Heifetz/Sargent 
Beethoven op.61: Heifetz/Münch
Brahms op.77: Heifetz
Tchaikovsky op.35: Heifetz
Mozart's: Heifetz
Bach's: Heifetz
Paganini's: Sinaisky
Shostakovich 1: Oistrakh


----------



## Op.123

Actually my favourite mendelssohn is Menhuin with Efrem Kurtz. Or maybe Heifetz.


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn - Heifetz
Bruch - Heifetz
Beethoven - Heifetz or Faust. For a more contemplative view Menuhin or Kennedy
Brahms - Heifetz
Tchaikovsky - Heifetz or Oistrakh
Bach - Podger
Mozart - Heifetz or Mutter
Shostakovich - Vengerov


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*J.S. Bach*- Menuhin and Wallfisch:



















*Beethoven*- Oistrakh, Heifetz/Munch, Schneiderhan, Patricia Kopatchinskaja, and Mutter


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*Tchaikovsky*- Heifetz/Reiner, Oistrakh:



















*Mendelssohn*- Mutter, Heifetz/Munch,



















Schumann- Szeryng:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Richard Tognetti and the ACO have the best Mozart violin concerto recordings I have ever heard, available on BIS.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*Brahms*- Heifetz/Reiner, Oistrakh/Szell, Perlman/Giulini, Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*Mozart*- Kremer, Mutter, and Manze:




























*Vivaldi's* _Four Seasons_- Fabio Biondi/Europa Galante, Gidon Kremer, Manze/Koopman:


----------



## Celloissimo

My other suggestions have already been taken, so Chloe Hanslip's recording of the Adams Violin Concerto.


----------



## muxamed

Bartok - Violin concerto No. 2 (Kopatchinskaja)
Ligeti - Violin Concerto (Kopatchinskaja)
Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No.2 (Jansen)


----------



## DavidA

Sibelius - Heifetz ( no contest!)
Elgar - Kennedy I
Dvorak - Sarah Chang - I don't know that Heifetz played this - would have been tailor made for him.


----------



## storm

As the saying goes, I don't know much about (violin playing) but I know what I like. The Bruch is my favourite. I like having my heart strings tugged. I have lots of recordings and my favourite is Cho Liang Lin with Leonard Slatkin and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Maybe because it was my earliest recording but I also rate Nigel Kennedy and Heifetz.


----------



## DavidA

For Lalo Symphonies Espagnol, Heifetz is incredible. But only plays 4/5 movements. Shame!

I've got Heifetz playing Prokoviev 2 and no 1 with Mintz.

It's also worth investigating Heifetz's earlier recordings he made which are available on EMI box. They are somewhat more relaxed than his later ones were to become. A terrific Tchaikovsky with Barbirolli and a Sibelius with Beecham.


----------



## Geoff48

Mendelssohn. Menuhin/ Enesco. Maybe because it was the one I got to know the Concerto from
Tchaikovsky. Oistrakh but I have a soft spot for the fifties Elman/Boult. It’s slow, the technique is beginning to fail but it’s also played from the heart and perhaps resembles that Tchaikovsky himself might have heard.
Brahms Menuhin/kempe
Beethoven. Oistrakh/Cluytens
I also agree with the previous poster that the earlier Heifetz recordings on Emi are something special. They show he had a heart, something he had forgotten when he recorded his stereo remakes by which time he had begun to believe his own publicity. And yes, his recordings with Barbirolli is magnificent and far more relaxed than that with Reiner.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Two which come to mind for me are Grumiaux's recording of the Beethoven concerto with Galliera conducting (not the one with Davis conducting which, IMHO of course, just misses the very special kind of magic which attended the earlier recording) and Albert Simmons' quicksilver Elgar concerto with none other than Sir Henry Wood conducting the orchestra.


----------



## starthrower

I like this 3 disc set. Also available in the big Warner box (77CDs).


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Animal the Drummer said:


> Two which come to mind for me are Grumiaux's recording of the Beethoven concerto with Galliera conducting (not the one with Davis conducting which, IMHO of course, just misses the very special kind of magic which attended the earlier recording) and Albert S*a*mmons' quicksilver Elgar concerto with none other than Sir Henry Wood conducting the orchestra.


Missed this above!


----------



## Merl

Whilst these are not necessarily my favourites they're the ones I'm currently listening to in the car.


----------

